# Does anyone have any opinion on CoQ10



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Hi...I have been doing a lot of reading and I am seeing a lot on CoQ10 and thyroid...I have it down to ask my doctor about it Friday for my 2nd Surgery follow up. Does any one have any opinion or info regarding it? Thank y'all in advance and have a great night!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I take alot of supplements but not that one.

It doesn't impact thyroid as far as I understand.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I've seen a few posts on here over the past few months on CoQ10. I would encourage you to do a forum search to find them. I can't remember exactly what they said.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Thank y'all!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Texaschick said:


> Hi...I have been doing a lot of reading and I am seeing a lot on CoQ10 and thyroid...I have it down to ask my doctor about it Friday for my 2nd Surgery follow up. Does any one have any opinion or info regarding it? Thank y'all in advance and have a great night!


I would not be w/o it; seriously! I have taken it for years and years. Good stuff! Our bodies are easily depleted of CoQ10 and a lot of meds deplete it as well.

Do not be fooled into paying extra for Ubiquone as it does not absorb any fast than the regular CoQ10, if at all. The jury is out on the Ubiquone.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello Texas Chick.
I am new here, but I really wanted to say for me Coq10 has been, so far, the best thing I have ever taken since I was diagnosed with underactive thryoid,
I have only been taking it for a couple of weeks, so time will tell- but for me the thing I would grab first if the house was burning would be that little bottle of supplements,
Not sure how they work-but they worked for me.

Before that, chronic palpitations, couldnt walk up a flight of stairs without blowing and puffing like an old Horse, had terrible palps even sitting still, even walking through the house,or after food.lifeless plus exhausted,( sounds like adrenals,doesnt it)
This went on for months. I became very depressed, and seriously decided that if I had to live like this then it wasnt worth living at all. My Dr increased my dose to 3 thryoxine 50 mg a day,as I was still under- but that didnt help. I never want to feel like that again, ever.

In my desperate quest on the internet i came across some information about Coq10, and that night took 4 (that was naughty,but by then i didnt care and felt reckless),- found out later that the recommended dose is 125mg daily. unless advised otherwise,

Couldnt believe how good I felt the next day.
Palps subsided, depression lifted, energy back.Now I just take a couple every night before bed with no problems, they still work.

As everyone is different, what helps me could make someone else worse-best to check it out with your Dr - but big thumbs up for Q10 here.
My Dr doesnt see any harm taking it, but i'll post if I develop side effects..
as far as i know its harmless. (thats only as far as I know of course)

Best regards,and good luck with it all.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Another recent CoQ10 user here -- my naturopath was actually the one to suggest it. While I have a host of other issues, in addition to thyroid, the CoQ10 has not given me any problems. It's hard for me to tell what it is affecting at this point, but my triglycerides have nearly been cut in half. It's likely that CoQ10 plays a role in that (research says it's great for the heart, as well as other things), so I plan on continuing to take it.

Just beware, all supplement and vitamin brands are not created equal. For some things this isn't as big of an issue, but chances are if you are picking it up in bulk at your local mega store it's probably not the best quality. You really have to watch what manufacturers use as fillers, too.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Bigfoot, what you say is so true-
I saw an unknown brand of Q10 at the supermarket last week, they were on special, much cheaper than the quality brands I usually buy. Bought two big bottles 
Within a day or so the palpitations were back-didnt realise at first what the problem was, but now feel normal again using the original brand,
Perhaps I have a heart problem that I dont know about yet,but i cant do without the Q10 these days it seems.
But you are right -get the good stuff, it isnt cheap, sadly...


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

...and not only that, but a lot of the "big name" companies are buying up some of the more successful supplement companies. A perfect example is that New Chapter was scarfed up by Proctor & Gamble earlier this year. I'm sure the first step will by cheapening the ingredients and using nasty fillers.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello, Just came across this article - 
re Hyperthyroid patients, this Dr advises taking Q10, to support the Heart, 
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/expertinterviews/a/sinatra.htm

(Hope it's ok to post links )


----------

